# Debuggen im JRE-Code



## StephenKing (10. Jun 2007)

Da ich in den vergangenen Tagen gleich ein paar Mal das Bedürfnis gehabt hätte, nicht nur meinen Code zu debuggen, sondern noch tiefer nachzusehen, was da Java (zB die Runtime-Klasse)  tut und warum das nicht funktioniert, würde ich gerne den heruntergeladenen Source-Code zur JRE einbinden (wenn das geht) um so auch dort debuggen zu können.

Gibt es da eine Lösung? Die jar einfach mit in den Build-Path bringt ja nix.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2007)

Welche IDE denn überhaupt?  :roll: 
In allen IDEs die ich kenne lässt sich der Quellcode mit der JRE verlinken.
Reguläres Debugging funktioniert aber nicht, weil das JRE das zur Ausführung verwendet wird ohne debugging Informationen kompiliert wurde.
Wenn du nicht gerade auf der Suche nach Bugs im SUN Code bist, ist das aber auch nicht nötig.


----------



## StephenKing (10. Jun 2007)

Upps.. Eclipse.

Klar, ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach Bugs in deren Code, ich wollte zB wissen, warum meine batch-Dateien nicht ausgeführt wurden und bei was anderem war das auch so, dass ich es ziemlich mysteriös fand.
Ich kann ja den Codedurchlauf der .class-Dateien im Debugger verfolgen, nur halt nicht die Variablenwerte auslesen.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2007)

StephenKing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann ja den Codedurchlauf der .class-Dateien im Debugger verfolgen, nur halt nicht die Variablenwerte auslesen.


Dann ist der Source bereits vorhanden.
Mehr ist nicht drin. (Zumindest nicht ohne die JRE selbst zu kompilieren).


----------



## StephenKing (11. Jun 2007)

Ok, dann lass ich das wohl mal bleiben. Danke!


----------

